# Bombers That Didn’t Make It Home - WWII



## Eye In The Sky (9 Mar 2016)

RIP to all the brave crews who never made it back to homeplate.   22 Gut Wrenching Images Of Bombers That Didn’t Make It Home


----------



## jollyjacktar (9 Mar 2016)

I'm surprised they didn't have the shot from a clip of the B-24 that gets hit in the starboard wing root, it burns through and the entire wing folds up as the aircraft drops like a stone.  From when the wing starts to go, to the drop is about 2-3 seconds.  The film clip was filmed from a second aircraft that was on the left, slightly ahead and above the stricken bird.  Poor bastards.


----------



## Rifleman62 (9 Mar 2016)

jollyjacktar, have you looked up your Uncle's aircraft shoot down? I found some info for the date.

If you google his name there are a couple of PDF's that mention his name.

http://www.backtonormandy.org/the-history/air-force-operations/airplanes-allies-and-axis-lost/halifax/Halifax10286.html?tmpl=component&mapinfo=1


https://www.coevorden.nl/over-de-gemeente/geschiedenis/coevorden/coevorden-in-de-tweede-wereldoorlog/de-luchtoorlog-in-en-om-coevorden.html


Friday, May 14, 1943
In the night around 3:20 pm, took over Coevorden a dogfight place. The planes, one of which was on fire, disappeared in the north. Suddenly, a muffled bang was heard, a blaze seen and then it was quiet. In the morning, was found an engine behind the Reformed Church of the Heutszsingel and part of a wing was found behind the houses across the street. Later in the day showed that a British bomber of the "Halifax" in the hamlet had come down the Bongvlier in the municipality Dalen. This Halifax belonged to the 419th. (Moose) Squadron of the Royal Canadian Air Force (RCAF). This had the serial number JD113 and the code letters VR? The home was Middleton St. George Durham. The aim of the plane was Bochum. It was shot on the return flight by Hauptmann Lütje of the 3rd Nachtjagergeschwader NJG one of the Twente airbase. Of the seven crew members were killed, four were killed: 
1. Fl./Sgt. Pilot WHS Buckwell (22 yrs.) RCAF; 
2. Sgt.F / EFW Walker Dine (24 yrs.) RCAF 
3. Fl / Sgt A / G WLR Bovaird (21 yrs.) RCAF; 
4. Fl / Sgt A / G A.IE. Hurteau (24 yrs.) RCAF; they were on Monday, May 17th, 1943 to buried at the General Cemetery to Dalen 08.00. Sgt. W / On N. Duggan RCAF F / OR Lowry RCAF and Sgt. B / AB Reid RCAF; three crew members were able to get to safety and were taken prisoner by the Germans.

http://www.aviationarchaeology.org.uk/marg/men_of_22otu.htm

Sgt W H S Buckwell
RCAF; R120100; pilot; 30/01/1943 to 1659 HCU with crew ex 22 OTU; 03/03/1943 to 419 Sqn with crew; 13-14/05/1943 killed flying Halifax JD113 of 419 Sqn on ops, Bochum (4 crew ex 32 course, pilot not on course photos).


----------



## jollyjacktar (9 Mar 2016)

Rifleman62 said:
			
		

> jollyjacktar, have you looked up your Uncle's aircraft shoot down? I found some info for the date.



Yes, I know some things.  I know the man who is credited with the kill.  Herbert Lutje  I did speak with the surviving member of the crew sometime in the late 80's.  He told the family what happened that night.  They had magneto problems which caused them to drop back in between the first and second waves.  They were picked up by night fighters and were picked away at until the end.  Uncle Walt and the Flight Engineer tried to keep the aircraft up as long as they could for those who could to get out.

I have Uncle Walt's photo on my cubicle wall here at work as a reminder of all who've fallen.

Here is another web page about Lutje, it lists all his aerial victories, Uncle Walt is #28.

http://www.luftwaffe.cz/lutje.html


----------



## Rifleman62 (12 Mar 2016)

419 "Moose" - City of Kamloops - Squadron (RCAF) Announces upcoming 75th Anniversary Commemorations
December, 1941 saw the creation of 419 (Bomber) Squadron at Mildenhall, England. This year, after a rich history flying many types of aircraft in numerous roles, 419 Tac F (T) Squadron is celebrating its 75th Anniversary. As "The City of Kamloops" Squadron, 419 continues its tremendous association with that city with a reunion weekend planned 8-10 July, 2016 in Kamloops, BC. A revival of the "Moose" Fulton Club, history book release, Freedom of the City Parade, flypast and static aircraft display, will all take place over the weekend; culminating with a formal Gala Dinner Saturday night.

More information can be found on our Facebook page: Moose Squadron. Or email us at 419TacFTSqn@gmail.com.


----------



## SupersonicMax (12 Mar 2016)

Sobering and humbling pictures...


----------



## Rifleman62 (12 Mar 2016)

When you look at the very cramped crew positions in the fighters, bombers etc, it makes you wonder how anyone got out. Add being shot at, spinning down G force, fear, night, etc, etc.


----------



## mariomike (12 Mar 2016)

Rifleman62 said:
			
		

> When you look at the very cramped crew positions in the fighters, bombers etc, it makes you wonder how anyone got out. Add being shot at, spinning down G force, fear, night, etc, etc.



As an example, 41 Lancasters were shot down on the three raids on Revigny in July 1944. Of the 290 aircrew, 59 survived.


----------



## jollyjacktar (13 Mar 2016)

Rifleman62 said:
			
		

> 419 "Moose" - City of Kamloops - Squadron (RCAF) Announces upcoming 75th Anniversary Commemorations
> December, 1941 saw the creation of 419 (Bomber) Squadron at Mildenhall, England. This year, after a rich history flying many types of aircraft in numerous roles, 419 Tac F (T) Squadron is celebrating its 75th Anniversary. As "The City of Kamloops" Squadron, 419 continues its tremendous association with that city with a reunion weekend planned 8-10 July, 2016 in Kamloops, BC. A revival of the "Moose" Fulton Club, history book release, Freedom of the City Parade, flypast and static aircraft display, will all take place over the weekend; culminating with a formal Gala Dinner Saturday night.
> 
> More information can be found on our Facebook page: Moose Squadron. Or email us at 419TacFTSqn@gmail.com.



That would be nice to attend, but alas...


----------

